# 2.2 update question



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

If I'm just stock/rooted, will i see an update message? If so, and i take the update, will it screw anything up?

I'm assuming I'll lose root, but that's not a big deal.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Well... i got the update and nothing screwed up.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

You could have used Voodoo OTA Rootkeeper and rerooted with 1 button press after updating.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Yea... I used root keeper, but the update didn't happen after it dl'ed. It rebooted into twrp recovery. I had thought it worked, but when I checked, it didn't. I've tried again but it hasn't worked.


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

salem said:


> Yea... I used root keeper, but the update didn't happen after it dl'ed. It rebooted into twrp recovery. I had thought it worked, but when I checked, it didn't. I've tried again but it hasn't worked.


I don't think you can have a custom recovery either when trying to update.. And the system/app folder needs to be stock with no extra apps you've added or anything.

Sent from my Blackbean GNex using Tapatalk


----------

